# XM $77.00 Promo



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

I called XM today for the $77.00 package. I'm not sure but it may expire Sep. 3. The CSR said that it is only for 6 mos. I told her no it is for 12. She put me on hold came back and said that it is for 12 months. Cost is $77.00 plus the royality fee of 11.78 for a total of 88.78. After one year you must call as it will go to the regular price for all channels.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

I just got the $77 deal today. The original CSR transferred me After I asked for the deal. The 2nd CSR asked me what I would do if I couldn't get it and of course I said I would cancel my service. She didn't say anything about any additional fees but did say that the service would continue if I didn't cancel. I just came off the $4.99 for 6 months deal.


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

I just keep signing up for the 5 month for $20 dollars promotion. I have been on it the last 2 years. Every five months I call to cancel and they give me the same deal.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

miedwards72 said:


> I just keep signing up for the 5 month for $20 dollars promotion. I have been on it the last 2 years. Every five months I call to cancel and they give me the same deal.


I'll be interested what they come up with when my long-term renewal to avoid the price hikes expires in March 2011. I bet a LOT of folks will be coming off a long-term renewal at that time and if they don't have some SIGNIFICANT deals, I'll just cancel.


----------

